# From Theory To Practice



## RD1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone else ever feel that they have a decent understanding of fundamental Sikh concepts – such as Oneness, duality, taming the ego, the illusion of maya, recognizing that everything is Waheguru – however, have a challenge actually practicing the concepts in real life? That no matter how much we understand these concepts/teachings in theory, it is extremely difficult to consistently apply them to our day to day lives?  How can this gap between theory and practice be bridged?


----------



## Harry (Feb 23, 2017)

RD1 said:


> Anyone else ever feel that they have a decent understanding of fundamental Sikh concepts – such as Oneness, duality, taming the ego, the illusion of maya, recognizing that everything is Waheguru



I confess to not, nor ever meeting anyone that has. 



RD1 said:


> actually practicing the concepts in real life?



its easier to talk about it and preach then practice it



RD1 said:


> That no matter how much we understand these concepts/teachings in theory, it is extremely difficult to consistently apply them to our day to day lives? How can this gap between theory and practice be bridged?



Personally, I think if they were truly understood, they would be easy to act on, therefore the problem lies with the understanding, does oneness mean to see everything as one, good, evil? does duality mean to pick a side and come down on it and never leave? is taming the ego to turn into a wallflower? is the illusion of maya mean a rejection of such? and if everything is Waheguru, then why do many different paths to choose?

perhaps we have no understanding at all


----------



## Original (Feb 23, 2017)

RD1 said:


> Anyone else ever feel that they have a decent understanding of fundamental Sikh concepts – such as Oneness, duality, taming the ego, the illusion of maya, recognizing that everything is Waheguru – however, have a challenge actually practicing the concepts in real life? That no matter how much we understand these concepts/teachings in theory, it is extremely difficult to consistently apply them to our day to day lives?  How can this gap between theory and practice be bridged?



If Waheguru so chooses [gur prasad] a genetic mechanism within the human psychology causes a significant change in the human belief system enabling them to practice what they believe. And, if that belief be truthful living over truthful existence, theory n practice get rolled into one [Ekonkar].

After exonerating years, in some cases many lives of leisures n pleasures in the world of maya the soul begins to mature and make ready her disposition for the final and most difficult journey of her life - return home to Sachkhand. This return requires humans to travel upstream.

Humans have an inner compass calling them back home and this home is to become "true" perceptually and conceptually. This inner compass is the capacity to trust our own ‘knowing’ that often doesn’t make sense to the intellectual mind or even the heart. Riddle is, are we listening to the subtleties of our own inner compass and removing the barriers to receive the direction in which it is offering to guide and lead us to our true home ?

The journey back home requires dedication, perseverance, reliance on an internal radar system and a deep hunger to do what we were born to do at whatever cost, even death - live courageously and truthfully, hence, verse 1412 SGGSJ is an affirmation of that very requirement.

However, it is important to know that the soul must extinguish all her worldly desires before calling it day and turning around to go home. So love n live until the inner compass directs otherwise.

Take care


----------



## Harry (Feb 23, 2017)

Original said:


> If Waheguru so chooses [gur prasad] a genetic mechanism within the human psychology causes a significant change in the human belief system enabling them to practice what they believe. And, if that belief be truthful living over truthful existence, theory n practice get rolled into one [Ekonkar].
> 
> After exonerating years, in some cases many lives of leisures n pleasures in the world of maya the soul begins to mature and make ready her disposition for the final and most difficult journey of her life - return home to Sachkhand. This return requires humans to travel upstream.
> 
> ...



May I  ask where in the above scheme you see yourself at present? are you still in leisure and pleasure, or have you moved on from that?


----------



## Pathfinder (Feb 23, 2017)

If my life were a movie it would be a comedy. The ship of my 'rehat' is beyond repair and just when I think I have at last plugged the breach of Maya in my hull, 'pop' starts another leak, lol. I seem to be repairing the breaches so often that I have no time to unfurl my sails. Drifting is more aptly the condition I am in. I pray for favourable currents so I can at least creep in the right direction. For now I am greatful and blessed to just stay afloat - which feels truly akin to a miracle really. 

For now - I just tell myself that I must not do anything on board that will embarrass or shame me during my de-briefing. Lol, so easy I know - but I still falter endlessly. 

Like you, I await some real serious advice and help - thanks for raising this issue.


----------



## Original (Feb 23, 2017)

Harry said:


> May I ask where in the above scheme you see yourself at present? are you still in leisure and pleasure, or have you moved on from that?


..I'm at a most wonderful stage of the spiritual "me" having a human "he" experience - and - I love it !
Leisure's n pleasures are the real treasures; pray I remain faithful to the life I've lived and that which I'm to live because without it would be a mere existence, no different from the workings of the clockwork universe.


----------



## Harry (Feb 23, 2017)

Original said:


> ..I'm at a most wonderful stage of the spiritual "me" having a human "he" experience - and - I love it !
> Leisure's n pleasures are the real treasures; pray I remain faithful to the life I've lived and that which I'm to live because without it would be a mere existence, no different from the workings of the clockwork universe.



are you saying therefore that the concept of sachkhand is that of a mere existence?


----------



## sukhsingh (Feb 23, 2017)

RD1 said:


> Anyone else ever feel that they have a decent understanding of fundamental Sikh concepts – such as Oneness, duality, taming the ego, the illusion of maya, recognizing that everything is Waheguru – however, have a challenge actually practicing the concepts in real life? That no matter how much we understand these concepts/teachings in theory, it is extremely difficult to consistently apply them to our day to day lives?  How can this gap between theory and practice be bridged?


Brother this is where I was going along different lines with my question! !
 How do we make sikhi relevant. .What are the challenges as individuals as a community I..


----------



## Original (Feb 23, 2017)

Harry said:


> are you saying therefore that the concept of sachkhand is that of a mere existence?


Sachkhand is not a concept but ultimate reality !


----------



## sukhsingh (Feb 23, 2017)

Original said:


> Sachkhand is not a concept but ultimate reality !


Your answering your own questions Bro. .
 Or rather not the question posed..


----------



## Harry (Feb 23, 2017)

Original said:


> Sachkhand is not a concept but ultimate reality !



then why are you still living in leisure instead of striving for this ultimate reality?


----------



## Original (Feb 24, 2017)

Dear All - Good morning !

Gentlemen [HnS],

Ultimate Reality is a state of *being* that transcends time n space, more favourably referred to by Gur Ghar as "anhad shabd suniya de'ah" [124, SGGSJ]. It is practically possible to experience such a state of being through "nam simran" but not exclusively assigned because it can occur anywhere, anytime to anyone unconditionally [Gur Prasad].

The context within which I speak of leisures n pleasures are the ones that are legitimately acquired and executed.

As a Gurmukh I embrace each day with a righteous mind [do good reap good]. I keep cultivated proportionally my physical, mental, emotional and spiritual dimensions for a worklife balance. I'm your simple Mr King Singh who lives within the confines of the three degrees, kirat kar, vand shaak and nam jap. That is not to say I'm perfect, but what I do say is that when homogenisation of body n mind is spurned by nam simran, desires, cravings, social n personal ills wither away miraculously. Silently and indiscretely am I arrested constantly by waheguru waheguru waheguru vibrating in and around me, a state I call "graceful".

Love you All -

Respect


----------



## Harry (Feb 24, 2017)

Original said:


> Dear All - Good morning !
> 
> Gentlemen [HnS],
> 
> ...



Would you say Sachkhand, the ultimate reality, can be worked towards, or is it given by the grace of Waheguru? I get the impression that you see life as striving towards living, with the ultimate reality being bestowed upon you by Guru at the right time, given that you believe in reincarnation, would it be fair to say, that in your opinion, life is there to be lived, as best one can as a Sikh, for as many lives as it takes, till one is found to have deserved Sachkhand?


----------



## sukhsingh (Feb 24, 2017)

Original said:


> homogenisation of body n mind is spurned by nam simran, desires, cravings, social n personal ills wither away miraculously. Silently and indiscretely am I arrested constantly by waheguru waheguru waheguru vibrating in and around me, a state I call "gracefu


Great. .so you reach a state of grace where social and personal ills wither away. . Isn't that the same as what junkies do? What then is the function of nam Simran. ? Should we just all get high and allow reality around us to "wither away"? 

Guru Nanak Dev Ji rejected the idea of the person as divorced from society living in mountains doing tapasya.. Pontificating on the ultimate reality, telling people to experience the truth, especially if there are people who can't even feed themselves or being exploited.  Just because you are blissed out and social ills in your mind wither away they don't disappear in reality. The fact that your personal ills wither away may just stem from privilege and opportunity.. experiencing the ultimate reality is great but that experience should inform and drive the creation of a world where all people can experience it. . 

Gurprasad.. If you have been gifted a look into the beauty of akaal one has a moral, ethical and spiritual obligation to propagate the true. If all the objective of the teachings of sikhi is to commune with akaal then we may as well short cut the process and commit suicide. 

Miri/piri no point getting to conquer piri if you haven't got a handle on miri..


----------



## RD1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Harry said:


> Personally, I think if they were truly understood, they would be easy to act on, therefore the problem lies with the understanding, does oneness mean to see everything as one, good, evil? does duality mean to pick a side and come down on it and never leave? is taming the ego to turn into a wallflower? is the illusion of maya mean a rejection of such? and if everything is Waheguru, then why do many different paths to choose?
> 
> perhaps we have no understanding at all



I doubt that most of us humans understand it all, but I do feel that a lot of us are able to give good thought to these concepts, and gain some type of understanding of the concepts - intellectually. Perhaps we are not able to practice them in real life because we do not understand the concepts on a deeper spiritual level? Or maybe we are too hard on ourselves? Or maybe we do not try hard enough? Or maybe we are too easily attached to maya and really cannot grasp the deeper meaning of existence?


----------



## RD1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Original said:


> Humans have an inner compass calling them back home and this home is to become "true" perceptually and conceptually. This inner compass is the capacity to trust our own ‘knowing’ that often doesn’t make sense to the intellectual mind or even the heart. Riddle is, are we listening to the subtleties of our own inner compass and removing the barriers to receive the direction in which it is offering to guide and lead us to our true home ?



Would you say this inner compass is like intuition? 
I agree with the point that things do not always making sense to the intellectual mind. Perhaps we value the intellectual mind, or are more strongly governed by it, than our intuition/inner compass? 
How does one remove the barriers to reach our true home?
 


Pathfinder said:


> For now I am greatful and blessed to just stay afloat - which feels truly akin to a miracle really.



What does it mean to be staying afloat?


----------



## Pathfinder (Feb 25, 2017)

RD1 said:


> What does it mean to be staying afloat



Like being born - akin to awareness in the womb perhaps - is how I feel now.

My heart stroke was the best thing that happened to me. It was like running into a sign that said - 'pull over - the road you are on is headed nowhere'. 
Subsequent things like losing my career were acts of kindness bestowed upon me - 'recuperate, son' - a sign, an affirmation that life was not all about earning money or the stripes on my shoulders.

But what did I do to deserve this grace? - she smiled like she always does and whispered. You were weak and injured - the reason the Akaal bestowed - blessing on you.
I do not understand, I stated matter of fact. Why would the Akaal need a weakling like me who was damaged both on the inside and outside?. The Nanak's transform the weak, meek sparrow into  a fearless Baaz. I still do not get it - why?. Enjoy your birth she laughed and cut me off.

On second thoughts - I see it now. I am undead, not alive. In a real sense this is a second birth - yes, or close to it.

I am inside the safe confines of the Akaal's womb in a metaphorical sense. Ever since I bask in the amritvela, things are falling into place. The day I am ready and strong enough to be born is not too far. 

The Nanak's in a kind way deflated my ego and made me realise that my 'head' belonged to them and they could take it anytime. But, they want it out of love, not otherwise. Very few folks are lucky to be givn a second chance - I know now truly that nothing is mine, least of me - myself. All the time - the whole of me belonged to the Akaal - how come such a simple realisation not dawn on me earlier. When I truly, now bow before Waheguru - offering my head that belongs to Waheguru anyway suddenly seems the most natural thing to do. 

I am memorising the Nitnem Bani's and as soon as I do that - I will come alive and unfurl my sails. (During my hospital bed confinement I realised the importance of memorising the basic paath).Then I will be - not just afloat but underway, truly underway.


----------



## Original (Feb 26, 2017)

RD1 said:


> but I do feel that a lot of us are able to give good thought to these concepts, and gain some type of understanding of the concepts - intellectually.


..yes, you're required to *ponder* says our Guru [meaning,* vichar*, 1429 SGGSJ]. It is the pondering that initiates the process of nam fertilisation, sprouting physically n spiritually. Adding as it were, meaning and purpose to what is otherwise, existential vacuum.


RD1 said:


> Perhaps we are not able to practice them in real life because we do not understand the concepts on a deeper spiritual level?


...yes, you're right again, but why grease a wheel that aren't squeaking ? Necessity is the mother of invention. Only when the need for spiritual surgery is at its most high is divine intervention activated. If you're the happy - go - lucky kind of person evolution keeps you in the mix of maya [playground, lilla]. This is to enable you [soul] to experience the unreal world, which your intellect mistakes for real and triggers you to return home, meaning, sachkhand.


RD1 said:


> Or maybe we are too hard on ourselves? Or maybe we do not try hard enough?


...are you in control ?


RD1 said:


> Or maybe we are too easily attached to maya and really cannot grasp the deeper meaning of existence?


..you're a spiritual being, we all are, for you wouldn't be surfing spiritual sites if  you wasn't  one. Something has brought you to this forum and that someone is Waheguru. The sooner you accept that the sooner will the penny drop and you'll be able to hear the unstruck sound [anhad shabd, 124 SGGSJ]. The deeper your thought [say meditation] the higher will rise your consciousness, which will be picked up by a higher being [invisible guru ji] who'll take you to spiritual heights. Its that simple and hence consistent with, Sikh doctrine of the need of a "guru" [spiritual master].


----------



## Original (Feb 26, 2017)

RD1 said:


> Would you say this inner compass is like intuition?


..I remember Socrates calling it "divine light" [daiman] and Gur Ghar calls it "jyot". I suppose it could be likened  to intuition per se, but isn't definitively that because intuition is operative within the conscious world only and, inner compass is infinitely connected, operated by forces beyond time n space.


RD1 said:


> How does one remove the barriers to reach our true home?


..through trials n tribulations with the firm *belief* that all is happening in accordance with a higher Will [hukam].

Hope it helps spiritual navigation.

Take care - Ciao


----------



## Original (Feb 27, 2017)

Harry said:


> Would you say Sachkhand, the ultimate reality, can be worked towards, or is it given by the grace of Waheguru?


H.....this is a very good question with no definitive answer, but on the whole, conventional will deem it "*gratuitous grace"*. This would be to confirm the existence of a Higher Being [HB]. From a Sikh view point since HB is part n parcel of the human genome and the soul on an infinite road to her final nesting, working towards sachkhand wouldn't go amiss, albeit, inexorably a natural condition.

Reincarnation seen through Sikh lense is different from your conventional everyday reincarnation. That is to say, although, Gur Ghar is consistent with Hindu ideology of reincarnation, it does nonetheless, advocates to an infinite soul which has been present "here" [earth] all the time, meaning, we've never died. All that happens is the soul switches bodies. Take you for example, your grandpa moved into you together with other members of the family at the time of death. Salvation for your grandpa in part would rest with your disposition and spiritual prowess. And, the emancipation from the wheel of 84 so highly prioritised as an agenda item within Sikh choreography, would mean for you to experience sachkhand so that at the time of death you'd walk through to sachkhand door and not return to physical body.

That is just a little snap shot for you because you're deserving !

Take care


----------

